# Mini Genie sound dies changing channels sometime?



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

I had a new whole home setup installed a couple of weeks ago, HR44-200 and a Wireless Mini Genie. 

Reception is very strong, no issues with video at all.

However, when changing channels on the Mini, occasionally the sound simply stops working. Tried a new HDMI cable, then tried bypassing the Sony Soundbar and right to the TV and the problem seems to be the Mini itself. Tried a different TV and a red-button and full power reset of the Mini.

Doesn't matter which mode Dolby is in, on or off, just changing it brings the sound back. It is a little random, but will happen pretty frequently while channel surfing.

Changing to another channel will usually bring sound back, or switching the settings from Dolby to PCM, or PCM to Dolby will restore sound. The TV and sound bar all support Dolby and seem to be fine. Tried on another TV and had the same issues. Don't have a coax input on anything to try that.

Bad C41W?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nuke said:


> Bad C41W?


Unlikely. More like an incompatibility of HDMI. Try using component cables as a test, of course you will need the 10 PIN DIN cable dongle from DIRECTV®


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't know if its related, but ever since the last two updates I've had the same problems with the sound cutting out randomly on my Genie (an HR34). And strangely enough toggling the mute function on my TV brings it back only to randomly go out again at some point.

First it just seem to be happening to the OTA channels from the AM21, but now I notice it on satellite ones as well. 

Very annoying.

Also, now seeing random picture blinking and HDMI re-sync issues as well on the Genie when tuning to some channels like CNN last night ....

Really annoying now ...


----------



## mrsat1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have this problem. Even changed HDMI cales and problem still exits. Called in problem to tech support
and it will be forwarded to engineering. Possible bug? Currently on version 750.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a duplicate of a thread in this same niche.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Those of you with this issue, do you have native on with multiple resolutions selected? This could be an HDMI handshake error that is happening when you change between 2 channels with different resolutions. Switching native to off and unchecking all resolutions except 1080i (or 720p depending on your TV), could help.


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

I apologize for starting two threads in different forums. I lost track of the first one in "general". This seems like a more appropriate forum.

Appears that other people have the issue as well.

Yes, I have it set to "native" and all resolutions enabled. It is connected to a 4k set and the TV does a far better job upscaling the content than the mini-Genie. 

Not sure if it is related or not to the problem. Even unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it in doesn't restore sound. That should force a new HDMI handshake and video is working fine.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

See what happens if you switch native to "off" and just check 1080i. Just as an experiment.


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Tried native off and fixed resolution at 1080i. Tried Dolby/PCM. 

No improvement. Seems to be a software bug. 

I haven't tried coax as I don't have a coax SPDIF input available at that spot in the house. I don't have a A/V cable to try the analog sound. 

But it seems to be the wireless mini itself. No issues at all on the main genie.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Same issue with a Sony Bravia 42". Been going on for months. I change the channel away and back and 75% of the time it comes back. Annoying but it isn't happening as often as it did back in Set/Oct. 

I also have an issue where the remote stops working. The only remote function that works is Power Off. The blue power light does flicker when keys are pressed but nothing happens. Cycling the power usually brings it back. Had to hit the red reset button a couple of times to restore function.


----------



## fjpor (Feb 13, 2015)

How do you have your sound bar hooked up? We just had the mini Genie put into our bedroom but so far not sure what to do with sound bar we had attached to TV before


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

fjpor said:


> How do you have your sound bar hooked up? We just had the mini Genie put into our bedroom but so far not sure what to do with sound bar we had attached to TV before


What kind of inputs your sound bar has?


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

My setup is 

wireless genie -->hdmi---> HT-CT770 sound bar ---> hdmi --> XBR49X850B

The sound bar and tv are both new Sony. 

I tried it without the sound bar entirely, just straight to the TV using the built-in speakers. Same deal. 

No picture issues at all.

The HR44 in the main TV room is hooked up to Marantz receiver and 65XBR900A with no issues.


----------

